# Yikes! Sylvester Stallone's Arms (PICS) view!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Yikes! Sylvester Stallone's Arms (PICS) view! *

*IMAGE* - _img113.imageshack.us_ (Celebrity) made popular 11 hr 32 min ago


----------



## Bizajr2484 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wonder if he made the Mitchell report?!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Bizajr2484 said:


> Wonder if he made the Mitchell report?!!!


 NOw thats just profiling


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*







HE'S MUCH BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

After viewing this thread, go here;

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47677


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Andy, you are a life saver. Thanks for the link


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

he looks like an action figure


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Heroin users are drooling at those pics.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

That's just gross. Michele I like your pic much better.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Michele said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


bet he likes men just as much as you Michele...


----------

